# Critique on my Show Wether



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

This is my baby boy, Prince :kidblue: He's a 3 month old 96% Boer kid. I'd love to think what everyone thinks of my boy!
































































Thanks so much!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am not really to good at critiques but I just wanted to say I think he is a good prospect. I like his base width, good rear leg muscle. If i could change anything I would make him just a bit longer and level out his back. Which if you brace then he should be fine.


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

First of all i love his front end. He has a nice wide front end with not alot of waste. He has a good forearm expression and good overall width when he stands. He appears to have a good stifle when looking at the picture of him on the move. The only things i would like to change are to level his back he looks a little weak in the chine i would also like to raise his tail head up a bit and tighten his hide. But he is a great show prospect. If his top dosnt correct itself with bracing you can rub his underbelly and see if that works so he looks more level on a side profile.
good luck with him and have fun!
anna
www.freewebs.com/brbn


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Love, love, love his chest! Its nice, tight and clean which is good for wethers. He's nice and wide based which means he more than likely has a good muscling ability. For being three months old he has a nice shape to his leg and a good amount of muscle. His biggest faults are that he breaks behind the shoulder and is a bit high in his hip. I think the loose hide will tighten up as he grows and puts on muscle... excercise can help with a tight look too. Try bracing him different ways to level his hip and shoulders out. Other than that he's very nice and should do good for you!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Thanks so much for all the critique guys  I'm absolutely in love with his chest too.  

Unfortunately, where im from we dont brace. We have a show coming up tomorrow, and im hoping we place high. Scratch that, i KNOW we'll place high. My county doesnt have much competition, especially at this show. Its between me, and really only two others for grand.

Prince is VERY finicky, which is why i used a pronged collar on him. If you just use a chain, he bites, cicks, headbutts and jumps on you. Which can be very dangerous considering he weighs about 60lbs. I'll try touching his stomach to raise his back up, but i think it may alter his mood lol.

Also, I think he's going through a way bad awkward stage. His hips are higher than his shoulders. :laugh: I'm hoping he grows out of it, and fast.


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

Try putting him on a sheer stand with a slight incline. This teaches him to lean forward giving him a showy almost braced appearance. Set his feet and when he moves them reset them. After his feet are set press on his underbelly near his heart girth. Sometimes fingertips work better sometimes the palm of your hand. We will do this 1 time a day for 15 min. When it gets closer to show we will up it to 2 times a day. 
Good luck


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

No critique here, but wanted to say he is really cute. From those front shots he looks almost identical to one of our little bucklings Pep.


----------

